# Drill Press Table



## clutions (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi folks,

Been a fly on the wall all these years but finally did something that I'm rather proud of. If anyone notice a posting I made about 2 years ago I had an older (read: not antique) Jet Drill Press given to me. I had asked about using one of those Delta Mortising attachments on it but finally gave up on that and bought a General Hollow Chisel Mortiser.

Anyway back to the topic. I've seen various Drill Press Table Tops on the forum and thought I'd have a go at makeing my own. The crank to raise and lower the table interfered with a table mounted directly but adding a piece of 1 1/4 inch spacer gave me just enough room. The table itself is 16" x 30" x 1 1/4" with 1/4" hardboard attached with contact cement. 4" x 4" pieces of hardboard fit in the center as replaceable (what's the term) ?? The fence is a piece of melamine covered MDF recovered from an old kitchen counter top that is held by an old scrap of 2" aluminum angle and attached to the top by the T-Track. The space is bolted to the original top with carriage bolts epoxied in countersunk holes and the table is then glued then screwed from the bottom.

So far it is working just fine … a solid larger table from mostly scrap. The only purchase was the T-Track and hold downs.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Very nice and simple design.
The MDF under the table is a great idea and a feature I need to add to my own dp table.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Way to go! Sure makes holding down those large pieces easy!


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I'll take one just like this thank you. Well, then I will say you have done a great job and this is exactly what I think they should look like. Good job!!


----------

